# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Cura slicing gaps in perimeter walls

## Phill1337

Hello everyone,

i am new to 3d printing and i have an issue with sliceing a pen for sanding paper. The primeter has weired gaps. I toyed around with various wall, infill and mesh fixes but nothing seems to help. Before i noticed i tried to print it and the print even stoppes at seemingly random positions :/
I attatched the gcode. I would be very gratefull if someone could have a look. Thanks.

Regards,
Phillip

----------


## jamcultur

Is this where you got the STL file you're trying to print? https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3954248
I downloaded the STL, and it looks fine.

What layer height and infill did you specify in Cura? Did you change the default wall lines, base layers, or top layers? What version of Cura are you using? What kind of printer are you printing on?

----------


## Phill1337

Thank you for your response.
To answering your questions:
yes this is the source (sorry i should have included that)
 I get the phenomenon with all standard settings from cura. I use v.4.6.2 and have an monoprice mini pro. But as the problems are already in the gcode i dont think it has anything to do with the printer. I since resliced using slic3r. The gcode here looks fine but in the print i still have some minor artifacts in the perimeters. since its not a cosmetic print i dont mind but its still wired.

----------


## jamcultur

> Thank you for your response.
> To answering your questions:
> yes this is the source (sorry i should have included that)
>  I get the phenomenon with all standard settings from cura. I use v.4.6.2 and have an monoprice mini pro. But as the problems are already in the gcode i dont think it has anything to do with the printer. I since resliced using slic3r. The gcode here looks fine but in the print i still have some minor artifacts in the perimeters. since its not a cosmetic print i dont mind but its still wired.


Sounds slic3r is the fix for you. Minor artifacts in the perimeters are pretty for normal for plastic printers.

----------


## Phill1337

ok. thanks for your help.

----------

